# Rear Panel Audio Sys



## rbp45 (Aug 12, 2011)

My MOBO is ASUS M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3, There is 7 audio interface port to connect, as shown below

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7603/capturerearpanel.jpg

1) Now I want to know which Brand/model speaker is supported Optical S/PDIF_OUT PORT.
2) Which Brand/model speaker for 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, port ? I mean speaker direct connect to MOBO rear port, not through Ampelefire. Is there audio sys to connect these port without amp ?
As per MOBO's Manual
6 for Center/ Subwoofer
7 for Rear speaker
8 for line in port
9 for line out port
10 for microphone

My actual quasion is here 
Suppose a 5.1 speaker set connection from rear of MOBO, first I connect subwoofer to no.6 port, rear speaker for no.7 port, but there is onther problem generally 2 speaker for rear, how can I use this single port for 2 rear speaker ? Than how to connect other speaker ?
If it is not for these connections than why mnf of MOBO given these port e.g. no.6 for subwoofer ?

My current speaker Logitech Z623 is from no.9 port & working wel.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 12, 2011)

Ur mobo manual has the answer very clearly.. 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3


----------



## rbp45 (Aug 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ur mobo manual has the answer very clearly..
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3





As per my MOBO manual, no.2 port for s/pdif. Now advice me from Your experience that, which band/model speaker can interface this port.


Normal way- no.9 (lime) port using for P/C speaker (2.1 , 5.1 etc). These speaker contains inbuild Amplifire, and from that Amplifire connect to sub & mid. 
But many MOBO have 7 Audio-port including S/PDIF and their manual say's that no.6 for subwoofer, no.7 for rear speaker.* Now can you say which Band and model speaker 'plug & play' from these 6 & 7 port ?* Also I want to know that from where I will connect front speaker ? In manual no.11 port for side speaker. Is it mean front speaker ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

6& 7 no. ports are sub & rear output resp. ideally if u plugin a 5.1 speaker u use the 9,6&7 for front,sub & rear output resp. if u use 2.1 then 9 only & port 11 is used for 7.1 setup side speakers 8 & 10 r line in & microphone resp.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 13, 2011)

rbp45 said:


> As per my MOBO manual, no.2 port for s/pdif. Now advice me from Your experience that, which band/model speaker can interface this port.


The Logitech Z-5500 has both digital optical and coaxial inputs..



> Normal way- no.9 (lime) port using for P/C speaker (2.1 , 5.1 etc). These speaker contains inbuild Amplifire, and from that Amplifire connect to sub & mid.
> But many MOBO have 7 Audio-port including S/PDIF and their manual say's that no.6 for subwoofer, no.7 for rear speaker. Also I want to know that from where I will connect front speaker ? In manual no.11 port for side speaker. Is it mean front speaker ?


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7603/capturerearpanel.jpg

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7198/11534870vv1.jpg

Connecting 2.1/headphone : 
Use port *9*, select stereo/headphone in audio control panel.

Connecting 4.0/4.1 : 
Use port *9* as *front* & port *7* as *rear*, select 4 channel in audio control panel.

Connecting, 5.1 : 
Use port *9* as *front*, port *6* as *centre+sub* & port *7* as *rear*, select 6 channel in audio control panel.

Connecting, 7.1 : 
Use port *9* as *front*, port *6* as *centre+sub*, port *11* as *side speaker* & port *7* as *rear*, select 8 channel in audio control panel.

I hope u got it...


----------



## rbp45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Many-Many Thanks to *YOU* for your instruction with image.

Now I want to connect Acoustimass® 3 Series IV Stereo Speaker 2.1 System (AcoustimassÂ® 3 Series IV Stereo Speaker System)

According to your instruction I have to connect 2 front speaker for port no.9 but *how can I use 2 speaker in single port *? For sub no problem if I connect to port no.6 .
These speaker not inbuild Amplifire like my Logitech Z623 , will this Acoustimass® 3 work from MOBO ? If work than how much rms(watt) can deliver ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 13, 2011)

rbp45 said:


> According to your instruction I have to connect 2 front speaker for port no.9 but *how can I use 2 speaker in single port *? For sub no problem if I connect to port no.6 .
> These speaker not inbuild Amplifire like my Logitech Z623 , will this Acoustimass® 3 work from MOBO ? If work than how much rms(watt) can deliver ?



U should add a Receiver for Acoustimass 3 ...


----------

